

More planets could harbour life - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19545186

======
tsahyt
It's not really a new insight that planetary bodies outside the "habitable
zone" can have large bodies of liquid water. The moon Europa, orbiting
Jupiter, is known to have an ice-covered ocean for quite a while now. The
reason for the liquid water are graviational effects, kind of like squashing a
tennis ball. But there are many other reasons such a body might be warm enough
for water to be liquid.

Anyway, contemplating extremophiles (lifeforms, mostly bacteria, that thrive
in extreme conditions), I personally think some forms of life might not even
need liquid water. Then again, this is all speculation.

It's incredibly unlikely that we're alone in the universe. That makes it more
interesting why we haven't found any extraterrestial life yet.

